# Only applies to airport trip surge



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

What's the deal with this airport que sticky surge?








All the surge airport trips I've gotten since we went to flat surge have been from outside the que. I don't sit in the que too often so this isn't something I recall seeing. It's been a slow morning so I figured I'd pop in to get a pax from the SFO early morning arrival.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

It appears if you pick up the surge amount outside the geo fenced Holding lots then it doesn’t do the “only applies at the airport thing”. However once you enter the geo fenced holding area it applies it to the surge.

It’s just another way Uber tries to control the drivers. Here in Indy they surge the airport a lot of times on the driver’s app and and not on the rider's app before the planes come in and land. Then drivers about crash trying to get there for a few bucks sticky surge. Then once they get 30 or so drivers they kill the surge on the drivers app. Planes land and low and behold Uber starts telling riders on the riders app “it’s busy fares are higher”. And are charging 2x to 2.5x normal fare to them. Then I sit and watch as ant after ant rolls out to pickup passengers. All of this sounds wonderful except one problem Uber never surges the drivers app again while this is happening. So while Uber is making bank like over 2x fare all the ants are getting $3-$4 sticky surge they been sitting and waiting for 30 minutes or more to get a ride. And the ants act like they are thrilled. Seen one running across the parking lot from the bathroom to their car cause they had a ride! Lol and I’m thinking you are literally running so Uber can screw you!

But won’t ever change. Can’t fix the mentality. Uber knows this and is why Uber gets away with exploiting a lot of drivers.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> It appears if you pick up the surge amount outside the geo fenced Holding lots then it doesn't do the "only applies at the airport thing". However once you enter the geo fenced holding area it applies it to the surge.
> 
> It's just another way Uber tries to control the drivers. Here in Indy they surge the airport a lot of times on the driver's app and and not on the rider's app before the planes come in and land. Then drivers about crash trying to get there for a few bucks sticky surge. Then once they get 30 or so drivers they kill the surge on the drivers app. Planes land and low and behold Uber starts telling riders on the riders app "it's busy fares are higher". And are charging 2x to 2.5x normal fare to them. Then I sit and watch as ant after ant rolls out to pickup passengers. All of this sounds wonderful except one problem Uber never surges the drivers app again while this is happening. So while Uber is making bank like over 2x fare all the ants are getting $3-$4 sticky surge they been sitting and waiting for 30 minutes or more to get a ride. And the ants act like they are thrilled. Seen one running across the parking lot from the bathroom to their car cause they had a ride! Lol and I'm thinking you are literally running so Uber can screw you!
> 
> But won't ever change. Can't fix the mentality. Uber knows this and is why Uber gets away with exploiting a lot of drivers.


Well the surge did go away before the plane actually landed. Had I got an outside ping I would've taken it as an experiment to see if the $2 would've stuck. When I did finally get pinged it was someone from the SFO flight. Pax ended up paying $30 and I got $22 ($20+$2 surge) which is consistent with trips from MSN to where I ended up taking him. There were a handful of departures that were canceled or severely delayed which could explain the surge. It also could be Uber just trying to keep drivers in the que.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Started about 3-4 months ago after many months of it being a sticky and net me hundreds of extra dollars a month. I would drive by and pick up the surge 2-3 times a night and this is when it was as high at $19. They got wise to it. Only time you can still do it is if ther airport lot is VERY low on available cars then they allow you to stick it to your next ride but that is a rarity now.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

If I get too close to the airport with a sticky surge from elsewhere-it's gone.


----------

